# Get 'em while they're hot... 60 watt light bulb production ending



## Passepartout (Dec 27, 2013)

60 and 40 watt incandescent light bulbs are going the way of 100's (2011) and 75's (2012) and will become more scarce as production ends in 2014. It is still legal to buy them as long as you can find them. When they're gone, they're gone, leaving only the more expensive, though more energy stingy, compact fluorescent and LED replacements.

http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/m...-incandescent-light-bulb-phase-out-2D11805991

We have converted almost all our incandescent bulbs already- except a few where we need 'instant' light (closets, staircases, garage). CFL's don't give 100% of their light right away, and LED's are still a little expensive for places where they just get occasional use.

Jim


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 27, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> 60 and 40 watt incandescent light bulbs are going the way of 100's (2011) and 75's (2012) and will become more scarce as production ends in 2014. It is still legal to buy them as long as you can find them. When they're gone, they're gone, leaving only the more expensive, though more energy stingy, compact fluorescent and LED replacements.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/m...-incandescent-light-bulb-phase-out-2D11805991
> 
> ...



I feel like Elaine on Seinfeld during the "sponge" episode.  I better go out and stock up!  Lots of our lights require 60's, and I only buy the reveal bulbs, the lighting is better.  I don't like yellow lighting at all, and in a house like ours that has lots of good outdoor light coming in the cost of the swirly bulbs don't justify the purchase for the quality of light they put out, meaning, most of the day we use no bulbs.  (unless those swirlies have been perfected to provide true lighting…?)…  Yes, I know the reveals cost more than standard bulbs, but they provide a true light, less eye strain than the typical yellow bulbs.   What can I say, call me a bulb snob.  :roll eyes:


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 27, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> I feel like Elaine on Seinfeld during the "sponge" episode.  I better go out and stock up!  Lots of our lights require 60's, and I only buy the reveal bulbs, the lighting is better.  I don't like yellow lighting at all, and in a house like ours that has lots of good outdoor light coming in the cost of the swirly bulbs don't justify the purchase for the quality of light they put out, meaning, most of the day we use no bulbs.  (unless those swirlies have been perfected to provide true lighting…?)…  Yes, I know the reveals cost more than standard bulbs, but they provide a true light, less eye strain than the typical yellow bulbs.   What can I say, call me a bulb snob.  :roll eyes:



You should look at the LED lights the swirly bulbs are not getting any better. Led can run the gamut of lighting temperature on the white ones and the 5050 RGB are adjustable to provide 16m different colours.  

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have about 4-5 lamps that still have the old style shades that actually attach TO the bulb, one is my every day bedside reading lamp.  Those curly bulbs are useless for these lamps! 

I'm going to have to go out and buy all new lamps because of these idiotic laws


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 27, 2013)

Laura, go to a 'real' lighting store where they have light boxes set up in a series with the different bulbs in each 'compartment'. Then when you find one that pleases you, take careful note of the color 'temperature' of the bulb. It's listed on the box. Lumens is a measurement of the relative brightness, while color temp. measures how the light affects your surroundings. Once you've discovered your chosen color temp, you can find the same thing whether in CFL, LED, or incandescent.

I have found that 3500 degree works best to us, which is a warm white. 4000 is a daylight color (I see cold blue in these), while 3000 is really yellow.

Jim


----------



## Pedro (Dec 27, 2013)

We have moved to LED bulbs instead of incandescent.  A lot more efficient, and they are supposed to last 50,000 hours instead of a typical ~1,000 hours for an incandescent.  I worked out the math, and for a 60-watt replacement bulb (using a 10-watt LED bulb), the break-even point for the investment was less than 4 years assuming the light was on a few (2~4) hours each day.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 27, 2013)

Pedro said:


> We have moved to LED bulbs instead of incandescent.  A lot more efficient, and they are supposed to last 50,000 hours instead of a typical ~1,000 hours for an incandescent.  I worked out the math, and for a 60-watt replacement bulb (using a 10-watt LED bulb), the break-even point for the investment was less than 4 years assuming the light was on a few (2~4) hours each day.



But they could be lying.  I've read many reviews where the LEDs don't last anywhere near as long as stated by the manufacturer.

I hate the look and feel with led Christmas tree lights so we have stock piled some of the older types.  I'll do the same with some bulbs because like Ride, I have some lamps the cfls won't work in.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 27, 2013)

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/12...aditional-light-bulbs-begins-in-january-90268

Found this article interesting on this subject…


----------



## Patri (Dec 27, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> Found this article interesting on...lution, and their disposal is not my problem.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 27, 2013)

Patri said:


> ..., I am putting them in the trash. The new bulbs were not my solution, and their disposal is not my problem.



Why would you intentionally put something in the trash that you know will hurt the environment and that includes you and your loved ones?

Lowe's and Home Depot take them for free.  You can also find other places that take them and other recyclables here.

http://www.lamprecycle.org/res-wheretorecycle.shtml


----------



## rleigh (Dec 27, 2013)

This gives me a sickening twinge in the pit of my stomach. 

First off, incandescents are warm and cozy.

Second, I detest flourescent lights. I can't believe the government left us with this as our only choice.

Third, the cf's are dangerous and are going to pollute our world even more. Ever read what to do if you break one? Terrifying.

UGH!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 27, 2013)

rleigh said:


> .....Third, the cf's are dangerous and are going to pollute our world even more. Ever read what to do if you break one? Terrifying.
> 
> UGH! ...



The cf's have been marketed as energy efficient  -  tax credits and electrical companies pushing to lower the demand on building "dirty" power plants of all forms (coal, nuclear, dams) -- would have been better to do more "micro" electric generation (roof top wind (and stream) turbines, small solar installs, etc) AND major rehab of our physical buildings & transportation systems.  The manufacturers of cf's will be gone (as in out of business) WAY BEFORE the pollution issues can be paid for. Just like the white powdery insulation used thru the 1980s.

And now we have gone into "fracking" as another "new age" solution ....

Lobbists, marketing showmen and financial spin jockeys are NOT environmentally trained in any science or THINK beyond what is their INCOME off this project.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 27, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I have about 4-5 lamps that still have the old style shades that actually attach TO the bulb, one is my every day bedside reading lamp.  Those curly bulbs are useless for these lamps!
> 
> I'm going to have to go out and buy all new lamps because of these idiotic laws



They make LED bulbs in those shapes. 

Swirly bulbs will be the next phase to get the can due to the mercury in them. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 27, 2013)

*A manufacturer that found a loophole*

http://www.newcandescent.com

hmmm….


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 27, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> http://www.newcandescent.com
> 
> hmmm….



Looking at the prices, you won't save any money over CFLs. Of course rough surface bulbs never were cheap. You can still buy these at home improvement and hardware stores. They are still used for garage door openers and trouble lights.


----------



## Patri (Dec 27, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Why would you intentionally put something in the trash that you know will hurt the environment and that includes you and your loved ones?
> 
> Lowe's and Home Depot take them for free.  You can also find other places that take them and other recyclables here.
> 
> http://www.lamprecycle.org/res-wheretorecycle.shtml




Never knew that. The word is not out on what people can do with the bulbs. Last I had heard here, we were supposed to mail them somewhere at our own expense. Yeah, right. Lowe's is a ways away, but I can save them for when I go that direction. Still, it is a hassle and the all-knowing government did not come up with that solution. And rleigh is right about the horrors if one breaks in the home. How smart was that when these were approved?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 27, 2013)

You might trade your high horse for one just a little shorter. CFLs are a LOT cleaner than they used to be. Yes, there is still some mercury in them. About as much as needed to cover the period at the end of this sentence. They still should be properly recycled, and kids should not be allowed near where a CFL squiggly bulb breaks, but it is not the haz-mat issue some "chicken-licken the sky is falling" types would have us believe.

Jim


----------



## ondeadlin (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm blessed to live in a country where people are so well off they can actually get worked up complaining about light bulbs.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## wilma (Dec 27, 2013)

ondeadlin said:


> I'm blessed to live in a country where people are so well off they can actually get worked up complaining about light bulbs.
> 
> #firstworldproblems



And it gives those anti-government ranters the opportunity to say  "all-knowing government" over and over.....


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 28, 2013)

You can still purchase 60 watts bulbs at the Dollar Store.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 28, 2013)

I will eventually replace all bulbs in the home with LED bulbs.  For higher wattage I am using halogens which use less power than the incandescent bulbs.  The 100 watt equivalent LED bulbs are  too expensive to justify,  I am sure prices will be dropping.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 28, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> You can still purchase 60 watts bulbs at the Dollar Store.



Of course, and anywhere else that light bulbs are sold. They are still being made- for a few more days. People will be able to buy them until they are gone. I haven't looked recently, but a few months ago I bought some 100 watt incandescents at Menard's (another home center). They had pallets of 'em and 75's too.

The object is, that when they are gone, they're gone and there will be no choice but to replaced with a lower energy-using bulb. Or sit in the dark.


----------



## ondeadlin (Dec 29, 2013)

wilma said:


> And it gives those anti-government ranters the opportunity to say  "all-knowing government" over and over.....



Amen, Wilma.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 29, 2013)

wilma said:


> And it gives those anti-government ranters the opportunity to say  "all-knowing government" over and over.....



There's another way to look at it though…. I was once told by a very wise woman, "If both people in a relationship think exactly the same way, that means one of you is completely unnecessary."

Thank goodness we have folks to balance out BOTH sides of a discussion huh?  

That's about as PC a reply as I can POSSIBLY give your comment.


----------



## klpca (Dec 29, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I will eventually replace all bulbs in the home with LED bulbs.  For higher wattage I am using halogens which use less power than the incandescent bulbs.  The 100 watt equivalent LED bulbs are  too expensive to justify,  I am sure prices will be dropping.



I just replaced the canned lights in our kitchen with 65 watt (equivalent) LED's from Costco. They were $11 each (I needed 8) but they only use 11 watts of power. They work great with our dimmer. I assume that it will save quite a bit of energy (which means $$ savings to me) as the kitchen lights seem to get used a lot in our house. I still have a box of the cfl's that I will use in other fixtures in the house.


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 29, 2013)

I've been using CFL's since the 90's and they have improved greatly over the years.  There are different colors/tones as well and fewer of the ones that need time to warm up.  They also come in all different shapes and sizes and not just the swirly shapes.  At the beginning, they were more expensive to buy but with the power company providing rebates, I got most of mine for free.  
The older ones that take more time to warm up are great for the bathroom for getting up in the middle of the night without blasting your eyes open.  
The ones that haven't lasted as long as advertised are the ones in recessed receptacles that overheat.  The older ones had specific warnings about using them that way, but I ignored them.  I then got some that were designed for recessed fixtures and I haven't had one burn out for a long time.  I still have some of the bulbs I bought in the early 90's in lights that get used every day.  
The local drugstore recycles them as well.  

I find it amazing that people insist on spending 5 times as much for electricity rather than move to the newer technology.   I think if you look at the facts rather than the hype by those against anything new, you will be convinced.  Switching over is one easy step that has saved me thousands of dollars that I can spend on travel and allowed me to retire early.  It's one of several small steps that allowed me to take the really big step.  

Sue


----------



## ondeadlin (Dec 29, 2013)

klpca said:


> I just replaced the canned lights in our kitchen with 65 watt (equivalent) LED's from Costco. They were $11 each (I needed 8) but they only use 11 watts of power. They work great with our dimmer. I assume that it will save quite a bit of energy (which means $$ savings to me) as the kitchen lights seem to get used a lot in our house. I still have a box of the cfl's that I will use in other fixtures in the house.



I have installed these Costco LEDs as well.  Really, really happy with them.

The idea of people stockpiling lightbulbs is hysterical to me.


----------



## dmharris (Dec 29, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Laura, go to a 'real' lighting store where they have light boxes set up in a series with the different bulbs in each 'compartment'. Then when you find one that pleases you, take careful note of the color 'temperature' of the bulb. It's listed on the box. Lumens is a measurement of the relative brightness, while color temp. measures how the light affects your surroundings. Once you've discovered your chosen color temp, you can find the same thing whether in CFL, LED, or incandescent.
> 
> I have found that 3500 degree works best to us, which is a warm white. 4000 is a daylight color (I see cold blue in these), while 3000 is really yellow.
> 
> Jim



Jim, this is very helpful, thanks for sharing.

I'm a light bulb-stocker and don't care what people think.   I care very much about my home decor and lighting is a key element to enhance or detract from the decor.  Warm lighting helps; fluorescent, blue light stinks and makes everything look harsh, imo.  Ask any woman who has tried on clothes or put on make up in a dressing or rest room with fluorescent bulbs.  I've got 100 watt bulbs, 3 way bulbs and now I'll go get some 60 watts to store for the years to come. 

I use the energy efficient ones in areas that don't matter to me about the look of the lighting.

I HATE that Marriott has replaced all the bulbs with low light energy saving bulbs in the rooms.  I cannot see well enough to do a puzzle or read a book.  Sigh.  Besides they do not enhance the ambience of the room.

And why are we surprised that the government spent so much time worrying about light bulbs and not enough about health care?  They didn't even read the bill before passing.  

Thanks for letting me get my gas off on an issue that really rankles me!


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 30, 2013)

My DH bought a bunch of 100s and 75s a year or so ago.  I have no idea what to do with them as most of our fixtures say not to use more than a 60 watt bulb.

As for the CFLs, etc, I find they don't last as long as the incandescents.  It is so frustrating to fork out lots of dollars only to have a bulb burn out in a matter of days or weeks.


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 30, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> You can still purchase 60 watts bulbs at the Dollar Store.



And when I was in Florida, they also sold beer.  

I'm sorry, but the only real CFL is the CFL!!!


----------



## ricoba (Dec 30, 2013)

gnorth16 said:


> I'm sorry, but the only real CFL is the CFL!!!



And the ONLY team this year was Green & not Blue!!!


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 30, 2013)

dmharris said:


> I care very much about my home decor and lighting is a key element to enhance or detract from the decor.  Warm lighting helps; fluorescent, blue light stinks and makes everything look harsh, imo.  Ask any woman who has tried on clothes or put on make up in a dressing or rest room with fluorescent bulbs.  I've got 100 watt bulbs, 3 way bulbs and now I'll go get some 60 watts to store for the years to come.
> 
> I use the energy efficient ones in areas that don't matter to me about the look of the lighting.
> 
> ...



I completely agree.  Lighting to me is very important.  Plus, the older I am getting (a "young" 47) the more I am finding that poor lighting just makes me _tired_.  And fluorescent lighting is poor lighting.

So yesterday at my neighborhood Kroger I did an Elaine from Seinfeld.  I bought all the 60 watt reveals left.  They were on close out, 2$ off per 2 pack.  I noticed that the can light bulbs WEREN'T on close out, are those still being manufactured?  I know I'm going to have to join the bandwagon at some point, I just hope they make a better quality bulb by then.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 30, 2013)

I bit the bullet and bought a couple of these about 2 weeks ago. They are the most satisfactory replacements I've come across. Great light- they say they are 60 watt equivalent, but I think they are brighter- like maybe 75. And great soft white (2700 k) light. http://www.amazon.com/Philips-42438...id=1388414327&sr=8-6&keywords=led+light+bulbs

At a Glance
424382 11-Watt A19 LED Household Soft White Light Bulb

    Replaces 60-watt incandescent A19 bulbs
    Saves up to $134.75 in energy costs
    Suitable for indoor use
    Provides 830 lumens of brightness, 2700K soft white color temperature
    Fully dimmable and Energy Star certified
    6-year warranty

Jim


----------



## Elan (Dec 30, 2013)

Rose Pink said:


> It is so frustrating to fork out lots of dollars only to have a bulb burn out in a matter of days or weeks.



  This is my bitch as well.  I'm fine with the 7 to 10 years to break even or whatever, but that math goes to hell when the CFL goes out after a year or less.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 30, 2013)

Elan said:


> This is my bitch as well.  I'm fine with the 7 to 10 years to break even or whatever, but that math goes to hell when the CFL goes out after a year or less.



I have a fluorescent bulb in my outdoor closet that was installed in 1985.  It screws into a regular light bulb socket but it is a round tube type bulb.  We use the closet every day with several off and ons.  The closet really should have an incandescent bulb because it only gets used for a very short period of time when we're in that closet.

The problem is I don't want to even touch it to move it.  How can something last 30 years?  I think I've gotten my money's wort out of that bulb.

I shouldn't even write about this since I know it will blow out in the very near future for doing so.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 30, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> For higher wattage I am using halogens which use less power than the incandescent bulbs.



As a 60-watt incandescent replacement, I use GE halogens.






- Uses 43 watts vs. 60 watts.

- Provides 750 lumens of brightness vs. 840.

- Color is 2900 K.

- Life is rated at .9 years, based on 3 hrs/day.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 30, 2013)

On the whole, those look expensive. With a projected life of under a year, and only 17 watts less than the comparable 60 watt, they don't even save much energy.

By comparison, the Phillips 11 watt LEDs I bought (look a couple of posts upthread) have a 6 year guarantee, and a projected life of over 22 years, and providing more light, are a bargain at $14.

Jim

Oh, I have no vested interest in either product, but better light at overall lower cost, and not having to replace them has some appeal.

Like others, I have been disappointed by CFLs that seem to expire before their time, are not dimmable, and are some hassle to dispose(recycle) of properly. LEDs seem to eliminate those shortcomings albeit at (for now) higher initial price.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 30, 2013)

The halogen bulbs do solve two problems, though:

1. Unlike CFLs, they contain no mercury so can be disposed of normally.

2. Since they are the same shape as the incandescents they replace, lamp shades that clip onto bulbs don't have to be replaced.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 30, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> The halogen bulbs do solve two problems, though:
> 
> 1. Unlike CFLs, they contain no mercury so can be disposed of normally.
> 
> 2. Since they are the same shape as the incandescents they replace, lamp shades that clip onto bulbs don't have to be replaced.



Same with the referenced LEDs, and in the long run the LEDs are cheaper, provide better light, and have over 20X the life.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 30, 2013)

*YMMV*

http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/1/44...ting-misadventure-that-brought-me-full-circle


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 30, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/1/44...ting-misadventure-that-brought-me-full-circle



So I bought a light bulb I liked and one I hated and the bad purchase gets lots of airtime. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 30, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> So I bought a light bulb I liked and one I hated and the bad purchase gets lots of airtime.



A lot like amazon.com reviews!


----------



## myoakley (Dec 30, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I have about 4-5 lamps that still have the old style shades that actually attach TO the bulb, one is my every day bedside reading lamp.  Those curly bulbs are useless for these lamps!
> 
> I'm going to have to go out and buy all new lamps because of these idiotic laws



I think you can buy "harps" which attach to the socket where you screw in the bulb. Then you can attach the lamp shades to the top of the harp.  You may be able to continue using your same lamps this way,.


----------



## klpca (Dec 30, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/1/44...ting-misadventure-that-brought-me-full-circle



Haha! Exactly the opposite of our experience. We had to buy a new dimmer anyway and bought the same (I assume) Lutron LED compatible dimmer switch at HD and it work perfectly with our 8 LED can bulbs. 

FYI, in early November I bought two LED's at Costco and installed them before purchasing the the rest. I wanted to check the color (true confession time- I had a mixture of cfl's and incandescents in the other fixtures). The LED's from Costco looked like the incandescents and didn't take forever to light up like the cfl's. I'm hoping that they last longer than the other lights because both the incandescents and cfls seemed to burn out more frequently than I would have liked.


----------



## rleigh (Dec 30, 2013)

ondeadlin said:


> ......
> 
> The idea of people stockpiling lightbulbs is hysterical to me.



Why? If something was being discontinued that you favored, would you stock up? Seems like a pretty common---and common-sense---thing to do.


----------



## rleigh (Dec 30, 2013)

So what if people prefer incandescents? We all have stuff we like and stuff we don't like. No need for some people to be so dismissive and mocking. It's a little rude.

We're on a timeshare discussion board where there are plenty of complaints. First-world problems, indeed.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess that if you just HAVE to stockpile something because it won't be made anymore, it's better if it's light bulbs than non-water saving toilets.  There is a house in our town where they (apparently) are using old style toilets in the yard for flower planters. Now THAT'S recycling!

Jim


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 30, 2013)

rleigh said:


> So what if people prefer incandescents? We all have stuff we like and stuff we don't like. No need for some people to be so dismissive and mocking. It's a little rude.


Agreed.
I'm never the first one to jump on a bandwagon, good or no, so why should lighbulbs be any different?  

Sometimes I think we need to be pulled off our high horse a bit when it comes to our "green attitudes".  

What I mean by that is, this current trend where we are all so green conscious is also occurring during a time in our history when we throw away more crap than we ever did.  

Think about it.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 30, 2013)

The first LED bulb we installed was over a year ago, and if I had to estimate, it has been on for about 2,500 hours so far without problems.  We replaced another 10 incandescent bulbs with LED bulbs through the year.  The earlier generation LED bulbs were more susceptible to flickering and early failures, but now most manufacturers have overcome that problem.  The good thing is that you can purchase the bulbs with the light spectrum you want - the ones we have in the house can't be distinguished from incandescents as far as the color spectrum is concerned.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 30, 2013)

*Shux, We Still Have A Bunch Of Candles Around Here Someplace.*

I am OK with twisty compact fluorescent light bulbs. 

Not sure about LED bulbs.  I don't think we have any of those.  (But I won't swear to it.) 

We still have lots of what formerly were considered conventional tungsten-filament incandescent bulbs.  Even so, I bought several packs of 60-watt bulbs before those disappear from the shelves. 

I'm too late to stock up on 75- & 100-watt bulbs.  Those are already off the market. (Shux upon me.)

Meanwhile, I recently saw a TV infomercial featuring the bald guy from Pawn Stars promoting single-edge safety razors & razor blades.  You know, like the old Gillette blades everybody used before the double-blade & triple-blade & 4- & 5-blade models took over.  How long will it be before we see informercials flogging old-style electric light bulbs providing electrified illumination the way Thomas Edison invented it in the 1st place ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 30, 2013)

I for one will not miss the incandescent bulb.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 30, 2013)

rleigh said:


> Why? If something was being discontinued that you favored, would you stock up? Seems like a pretty common---and common-sense---thing to do.



Because the LED replacements can offer the same lighting color temperature with lower energy use and less frequent replacement cycle. 
I'd likely join the complainers if it was a CFL only choice but it is not. 

I'm about to start a whole home renovation and will running 12 or 24v lighting circuits to power most of the ceiling fittings instead or sending 110v everywhere and then putting a transformer at each light there will be two for the home each covering 70% of maximum load. 

My utility bills will be looking great. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## rleigh (Dec 31, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> Agreed.
> .......... this current trend where we are all so green conscious is also occurring during a time in our history when we throw away more crap than we ever did......



So true! I'm not a bandwagon person either. Yeah I have reusable bags but the ubiquitous reusable bag has left me wondering just what does it take to make one, and how many end up in landfills?

It had to be easier and cheaper and use less resources back when we used paper, or back even further, a simple cloth bag. I personally would reuse the paper bags for garbage, never buying plastic garbage bags or plastic/steel garbage pales. But I digress.

As for the new bulbs, what makes people think everybody who uses them will dispose of them properly?


----------



## ondeadlin (Dec 31, 2013)

Good news for our country on a variety of levels, and you can feel like you're doing your part as you replace your outdated, costly, inefficient bulbs:



> The average amount of electricity consumed in U.S. homes has fallen to levels last seen more than a decade ago, back when the smartest device in people’s pockets was a Palm pilot and anyone talking about a tablet was probably an archaeologist or a preacher.
> 
> Because of more energy-efficient housing, appliances and gadgets, power usage is on track to decline in 2013 for the third year in a row, to its lowest point since 2001, even though our lives are more electrified.



http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2013312300114


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 1, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I have a fluorescent bulb in my outdoor closet that was installed in 1985. It screws into a regular light bulb socket but it is a round tube type bulb. We use the closet every day with several off and ons. The closet really should have an incandescent bulb because it only gets used for a very short period of time when we're in that closet.
> 
> The problem is I don't want to even touch it to move it. How can something last 30 years? I think I've gotten my money's wort out of that bulb.
> 
> I shouldn't even write about this since I know it will blow out in the very near future for doing so.


I think that is my frustration.  It is a gamble on how long one will last--years or minutes?  I had one burn out as soon as I screwed it in.  I've had others last a few weeks and some a few years.  When spending so much money, I would like to be assured I am getting quality.

 DH put in two new halogen bulbs--specialty items for a range hood and for a light fixture over the dining table.  Both burned out within a couple of days.    They were backups we had had for about a year so I no longer had the receipts to take them back for a refund.

 The clerk at the lighting store said the new ones are supposed to be better.  We have them on order.  At $27 apiece, they had better last!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 4, 2014)

Why Philips Flattened the Light Bulb - by Margaret Rhodes/ Associate Editor/ FastCoDesign.com

"Introducing the SlimStyle, a pancake-shaped light bulb that represents the LED industry's latest attempt to court skeptical consumers."







Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, if you can't get incandescents, here's some new technology at this year's CES. For a price. Smart light bulbs. They can change color and the mood of a room. Mimic sunrise. Keep time to your music. Ignore power outages. Are controllable from your phone or Bluetooth. Here: http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/incandescents-dead-smart-bulbs-step-light-2D11869426 

OK, so they're a couple hundred bucks. They WILL get cheaper in time.

Jim


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 7, 2014)

*Tri-lights?*

I guess there's no more Tri-Lites???  I will really miss those.


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 7, 2014)

pwrshift said:


> I guess there's no more Tri-Lites???  I will really miss those.



The click click click 150w bulbs?
They are grandfathered and still exist. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Texasbelle (Jan 8, 2014)

*vision problems*

I would not mind paying more for efficient light bulbs if they actually put out the amount of light they are supposed to.  I have trouble reading if I do not have good lighting.  I use three 40 watt and a three way 150 bulb in my lamp.  I don't think the govt. considered the aging population with vision problems.  I keep a magnifying glass handy.  Restaurants are a problem too.  And of some interest to TUG people, timeshares have terrible lighting usually.  Carry a three way bulb as most lamps use them but have single power bulbs in them.  I appreciate the timeshares that have a lighted magnified mirror in the bathroom.  I will re read the suggestions to try to find better bulbs.  Thanks to all of you who replied to this thread.


----------



## persia (Jan 9, 2014)

Ecobulbs can be dimmable too...


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 9, 2014)

persia said:


> Ecobulbs can be dimmable too...



I have yet to find a dimmable eco-bulb (led or CFL) that dims to a sufficiently low level.  I have a home theater, and when watching a movie I have halogen can lights that are typically set to about 5% -- just enough so you can see the drink on the side table, etc.  The eco-bulbs rarely dim below 50%, which is way, way, WAY too much light for a theater experience, and would totally wash out the screen.

Most situations where you use a dimmer are not suitable for eco-bulbs.

Kurt


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 9, 2014)

Texasbelle said:


> I would not mind paying more for efficient light bulbs if they actually put out the amount of light they are supposed to.  I have trouble reading if I do not have good lighting.  I use three 40 watt and a three way 150 bulb in my lamp.  I don't think the govt. considered the aging population with vision problems.  I keep a magnifying glass handy.  Restaurants are a problem too.  And of some interest to TUG people, timeshares have terrible lighting usually.  Carry a three way bulb as most lamps use them but have single power bulbs in them.  I appreciate the timeshares that have a lighted magnified mirror in the bathroom.  I will re read the suggestions to try to find better bulbs.  Thanks to all of you who replied to this thread.



As someone earlier in the thread posted you need to look at two stats that are posted on light bulbs now.






Color.  Measured in Kelvins.  The nearer to 4000 then nearer to blue/white daylight.  This is a better light to read by.  Restaurants and 'warm white' bulbs that make white skin look better etc are usually nearer 2700K






You also need to look at the Lumens on the bulb.  Lumens have replaced Watts to reflect the light output as energy efficent bulbs convert more energy into light (and less into heat).


----------



## persia (Jan 9, 2014)

That's an ecofire bulb in the picture, they come in both bayonet and screw mount.  We have them in our house in Australia.  Not sure if they have a 110v version or not...



PigsDad said:


> I have yet to find a dimmable eco-bulb (led or CFL) that dims to a sufficiently low level.  I have a home theater, and when watching a movie I have halogen can lights that are typically set to about 5% -- just enough so you can see the drink on the side table, etc.  The eco-bulbs rarely dim below 50%, which is way, way, WAY too much light for a theater experience, and would totally wash out the screen.
> 
> Most situations where you use a dimmer are not suitable for eco-bulbs.
> 
> Kurt


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 9, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> I have yet to find a dimmable eco-bulb (led or CFL) that dims to a sufficiently low level.  I have a home theater, and when watching a movie I have halogen can lights that are typically set to about 5% -- just enough so you can see the drink on the side table, etc.  The eco-bulbs rarely dim below 50%, which is way, way, WAY too much light for a theater experience, and would totally wash out the screen.
> 
> Most situations where you use a dimmer are not suitable for eco-bulbs.
> 
> Kurt



Time to install some LED Tape in the cove and under any stair treads etc.

Lots of colour changing fun etc.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 9, 2014)

I have installed similar (to the Ecobulbs above) LED 12v bayonet base bulbs throughout my RV. They simply make it possible to go out off-grid for a much longer time than when using the incandescent bulbs. It would be even longer if my DW would just turn off un-needed lights! I found them on Craigslist for about $3.00 each in the quantity I wanted.

Jim


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's a news item from Home Improvement Retailing magazine in Canada www.hirmagazine.com

*Light Bulbs Now Banned*

Bans on incandescent light bulbs went into effect on both sides of the border January 1. However, the ban in Canada still has no rules on recycling a class of bulbs that meet the new standard, but contain toxic mercury, almost seven years after it was put in place by the federal government. The new rules were set to start in 2012, but then were postponed to January 1, 2014, due to consumer concerns about cost and flexibility. South of the border, a survey by Osram Sylvania found that only four in 10 consumers were aware that 60- and 40-watt light bulbs are being phased out in 2014 as production ends. Its ‘Sylvania Socket Survey’ shows 64 per cent of participants were aware that a general elimination of incandescent light bulbs was taking place. Its 2012 survey showed only 52 per cent of participants were aware of any phase-out. The U.S. began phasing out 100- and 75-watt light bulbs in 2012 and 2013. However, the elimination of 60- and 40-watt bulbs will have a much greater impact on U.S. consumers because they are the two most popular bulbs on the market. Natural Resources Canada revised the current minimum energy performance standards for light bulbs and aligned its standards with those in the United States on January 1. While businesses can still sell their remaining stock of 100- and 75-watt replacement bulbs, they won’t be allowed to replenish them on shelves. The 60- and 40-watt bulb phase-out will not come into effect until December 31, 2014.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like we can cross the border to get our light bulb fix for another year.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 15, 2014)

*Not so fast...*

Incandescents get a reprieve as part of the new budget agreement.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 15, 2014)

*It goes to show....*



HatTrick said:


> Incandescents get a reprieve as part of the new budget agreement.



Some things in life are just beyond sensible explanation.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 15, 2014)

OK, no more complaining, production of incandescent bulbs will be legal again as soon as the budget is passed (and it is expected to pass):

http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2014/01/light-bulb-revolution-here-stay


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 15, 2014)

ondeadlin said:


> OK, no more complaining, production of incandescent bulbs will be legal again as soon as the budget is passed (and it is expected to pass):
> 
> http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2014/01/light-bulb-revolution-here-stay



It's funny how a forum that effectively bashes "faux news" at every turn, posts comments from falling off the left handed cliff Mother Jones.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 15, 2014)

laurac260 said:


> It's funny how a forum that effectively bashes "faux news" at every turn, posts comments from falling off the left handed cliff Mother Jones.



Laura, did you even read the article? There isn't anything in it that is 'left handed'. It's just silly how (a certain faction) has vilified the banning  manufacture or importation of high power consumption light bulbs when there are alternatives that save energy. This seems to have been taken up as 'one more unreasonable intrusion on freedom.'

So get your undies all un-wadded up.

The law, called the  "Energy Independence and Security Act", was signed into being in 2007 by the (ahem) previous administration.

The bill that funds the 'Gummint' for most of the next year undoes it. Happy?


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 15, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Laura, did you even read the article? There isn't anything in it that is 'left handed'. It's just silly how (a certain faction) has vilified the banning  manufacture or importation of high power consumption light bulbs when there are alternatives that save energy. This seems to have been taken up as 'one more unreasonable intrusion on freedom.'
> 
> So get your undies all un-wadded up.
> 
> ...



Read it.  Don't have a problem with the article.  Read the comments too. 

My condemnation is, knowing the history of that vile rag, that anyone would quote it as a viable , respectable news source on ANYTHING means we have gone too far in a bad direction.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 15, 2014)

Laura, you're making things political when they're not political.  

If you keep it up, you're going to get the thread locked.


----------



## Patri (Jan 16, 2014)

Good news for me. I have to change a squiggly that should have lasted years, and went one if I'm lucky. And it is not in a convenient place. I did not save money on that bulb.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 16, 2014)

Patri said:


> Good news for me. I have to change a squiggly that should have lasted years, and went one if I'm lucky. And it is not in a convenient place. I did not save money on that bulb.



Yeah. I think we all have had CFLs that failed before the labels said they should. Mostly those in enclosed housings or those that are pointed down where the heat from the squiggly part rises to heat the base part. Heat will cause preemie failure.

In those that are in hard-to-reach places, it becomes doubly- or maybe 20X as important to use LEDs that don't get hot and may last years and years.

I have an enclosed light fixture above a staircase. Believe me, when the time comes it's getting LED bulbs. So far the CFLs in it are well into 5+ years.

Jim


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 17, 2014)

My power bill went down 20% when I changed every single bulb to LED. Living in Las Vegas, this is a big deal. 20% in the summer is huge. The LED bulbs paid for themselves in less than a year.

And since I bought them at Costco, any bulb that burns out quick (they either last forever or they last a month) is cheerfully replaced.

Bicker about the evil government and the hardship of having to dispose of bulbs in a conscientious manner all you want. I'm happy with the vastly reduced electricity bills.


----------

